# Help choosing a dog.



## Midnightstead (Apr 11, 2014)

We currently have a 8 year old border collie, who has been amazing. We want to add another pup. I am very partial to working, herding dogs. We have a couple acres and 30 chickens 8 rabbits, 12 ducks, and 3 turkeys. Not counting any grow outs. The border is amazing and was easy to train. I am leaning for another border but have an opportunity to get and Aussie from friends at church. Also may consider a heeler. I had a heeler rescue but he bit my 3 year old so I couldn't risk keeping him. Who wants to weigh in on their experience with these or others. Especially border vs Aussie.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Borders are softer than Aussies or Heelers. Sheep dog versus cattle dogs. I was very careful in choosing my border. He is not a super crazy type, the type people look for as a trial dog or agility dog. Still, he would be great at either. You can find borders that are hard, but they should be on the soft side in comparison to Aussies. Myself, I would go with another border collie rather than the other two.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

In my experience Aussies are some of the best tempered of all of the herding breeds. I have not seen many which are harsh workers at all. Most are similar in that respect to the average Border Collie. If I were to get a herding dog it would be an Aussie. Heelers are quite rough, and better for cattle. I have seen a few which were decent, but many more which were miserable SOBs, pun intended. If it weren't for that attractive ticked pattern I would have no use for them.


----------



## Midnightstead (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks. I think I may try the Aussie. If it doesn't work out I can always go back to a Border. The thing is I went out of my way to get my Border from a non working line. I found a breeder that bred for pets, because we didn't have our homestead at the time. However as soon as we put him with our birds he instinctively knew what to do. It is always hard when you have a great dog for another to ever measure up.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I love my little red Border Collie, so I'm biased. I've been told that Aussies have an "off" switch where BCs don't...mine does hate a command to stop but he was trainable to it eventually.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Don&#8217;t forget in your next thread about your cute new puppy that you&#8217;ll need a photo.


----------

